# Some one please tell me NO! lol



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Ok so not that I don't have enough to do or too many animals already. . . Well a few years ago my 18 year old mare that was child and husband safe passed away due to complications with cancer. My stud is actually very trust worthy with beginners but I can't truly feel safe knowing I would be letting beginners ride my stud. I would sound like a bad horse owner since people do not know how safe and polite he is. (don't want to open that can of worms). My young gelding I never completely finished in saddle so he is not beginner safe but is ride-able. Well the mini is too small. . . 

Ok you see where I am going here right. . . I just came across an old child safe horse that is looking for a good home. . . Priced low. . . well. . . Please someone tell me NO! I would love to have it! It is smaller. . . but not much more then my mare was. . . Seems to be fine in health and well cared for but they have too many horses and don't have time to give it TLC. 

Why did I even look for horses. . . Now I want and I don't really need it since I am busy with classes. . . but. . . but. . . Need/Want. . . It could be a hubby horse (he is not a horse person). . . 

Plus since we got out of the sheep I have a 4 to 5 acre field that is just getting grown up and it has horse fencing not goat fencing so. . .


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

No 
Lol, sounds like you might need that horse.... :lol:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Hmm, well if you had a hubby safe horse you might ride more. Then you would finish your gelding and make him worth more and more useful, plus you wouldn't have to mow the field. 

I think she would be an investment


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Goathiker makes perfect sense...sorry for the lack of support here lol..


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

You are not getting much help here are you? :laugh:


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

lol I know, I know. . . I haven't even mentioned this to the hubby. . . I am waiting to see additional pictures of the horse in question. This is actually a gelding so. . . a bonus right? ? ?

Oh dear what am I doing. . . 

But that field really needs a good mowing and I really do not want to mow it. The hubby suggested getting a couple of calves but I don't think that they would stay in that fencing. . . 

No, NO, Oh No. . . I wanted to wait until we moved but. . . that may still be a bit. . .


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey, a horse that needs a home. You can put the horses out on that acreage and then they are fed as well as saving gas, time and wear/tear on mower from not mowing.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

If this horse is really what you want then go for it! You'll never know if it'll work out if you don't try it..

I'm not helping much either am I? :wink:


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

You didn't really come here thinking someone would talk you out of her did you?

Really, in all honesty, she seems like you need her.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well I'll be some what on your side. Think about older.....how old is older on this guy?? I have been looking for a kids horse for 2 years but can't find anything under 20. My thoughts on that is.......20 that gives you just a few years to fall in love and it croak on you. 
No to go on the other side.....if its not coming up on deaths back door lol and it is what your looking for.....well that's worth having. Heck you have a field waiting for a horse so isn't going to cost much to have it. 
It sounds like you have made up your mind but you still don't NEED one but really really WANT one so you have time to make sure you get exactly what you want


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ummmm , *NO !!!* Just say no to no !
Don't pass this boy up  If the shoe fits 

We are a bunch of enablers , aren't we 

Pictures would really help though


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm going to be a horrible johnny raincloud here. :laugh:

There are a ton of wonderful horses out there, and there will continue to be wonderful horses out there, waiting for a home due to the economy. If the shoe fits, and he's perfect for you and your situation, then by all means go for it! But don't rush if your gut is telling you that you need to wait.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HeHe, OK, No


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

What they all said!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

thanks guys! lol I know, I know. . . I keep trying to decide what would be best. The hubby sound like he would like for us to have a safe anyone can ride horse but he is thinking waiting until spring would be better. Plus I am still waiting to hear back from them with more information and pictures.


----------

